# Turbo or other performance enhancements for 1996 2.5 Peugeot



## johnTalisman (Aug 18, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what my options are for getting better performance from a 1996 2.5 peugeot diesel. Is any company doing Turbo kits for this model.??

Thanks


----------

